# Center channel upgrade



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi!
I'm running a pair of Paradigm monitor 9 v4 with a cc-170 and I have an opportunity to get a Millenia 20 LCR. Any thoughts on replacing my cc with it? I do need to get a new one, just wondering if it's a good mix or not. If not, what speaker would be a good center replacement?
Thanks!


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

I think that's a downgrade. The 170 has larger cones to move more air and more importantly, your 170 is voice matched to your Monitors, which mean everything will sound the same.

I believe this would be an actual upgrade: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/648957181-paradigm_cc190_v6_center_channel_speaker_in_black/ , plus it costs less!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree. And truth be told, I would try to get an even bigger CC than the 190. With the Monitor 9's being quite large and the CC being of such importance, I would get the largest Paradigm CC that you can both fit and afford.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

What about version? How much does that affect results regarding to blending in?


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

I suggest you contact Paradigm and ask them that. They've evolved the monitor line a little bit over time, so each new version is a little bit better in one way or another than the model that proceeds it; but in what way and how noticeable a difference it will make. Note that the 190's I've linked are v6.

I agree with Jungle Jack, if you can hold off, save for the larger center - if you have space for it that is!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

doublejroc said:


> What about version? How much does that affect results regarding to blending in?


Hello,
I would go with any of the largest Paradigm CC that you could afford. Regardless of if it is a few versions behind. While certainly ideal to use the same Series, I would still far rather have a larger earlier Series than a much smaller one of the same Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Agreed. I auditioned a system with a CC290, and loved it. I talked to the salesman about the upgrade to a CC390, and he told me to have a listen and decide for myself. He swapped the CC and replayed the same scene with no other changes. I was amazed at the additional detail. Hands down no-brainer, one of the best upgrades I think I have ever done. When I went back to pick up my purchase I received the newer series than I had auditioned. Didn't bother me at all. I would try to match series if possible, but the bigger CC would be my bigger priority even if several series apart.


----------

